# 2012 Ferrari FF in Nero black paint correction



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Long time client calls a few weeks ago. He sounded very excited when he told me of his new purchase, a Ferrari FF he exclaimed. I was hoping for the best when I asked him if it was Rosso Corsa. He laughed and said, "No Bryan, its Nero Black." I asked what it looked like and he said, "Bryan, that's why I am calling you, it needs your help." :lol:

You can read about the FF here:

Ferrari FF First Look - Motor Trend

*Video:*






I was again fortunate to have Joey Gagliardi assist me for 2 days on the FF, then we did another day doing a full interior on the clients wife's Range Rover and a quick detail on his DBS. We then had a well deserved Ribeye (med rare) at Prime Restaurant.




































































































Checking the bumper cover with my PosiTector Advanced 200





































Remaining metal based panels with my PosiTest DFT










A quick shot of the largest capacity road-going Ferrari engine ever produced: a 6,262 cc (6.3 L; 382.1 cu in) naturally aspirated direct injected 65° V12, which produces 660 PS (485 kW; 651 hp) at 8,000 rpm and 683 N·m (504 lb·ft) of torque at 6000 rpm.










The right rear quarter panel had a large amount of pigtails.










A few 50/50s in the general area of the pigtails.

First one was after GG polisher, M101/105 and a little bit of D300 on a 5" MF pad.










These both had a second step with M205/White:



















Polishing process with GG polisher:
5" MF pad/M101 prime/M105/D300. 
Tang pad/M205
Black pad/M205

Running out of daylight on day 2. So prior to the after polishing wash and any LSP, I took the final pictures:


----------



## gmblack3 (Mar 14, 2008)

Interior received a quick vacuum. Leather got a quick wipedown, then Leather Masters Vital followed by LM Protective Cream.


----------

